# Suprecur side effects



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,
Hope everyone is doing well today?  

Have just started second tx and this time I seem to be getting some nasty side effects from the suprecur. Feeling sick, headachy, blurry vision, dizzy and clumsy. Last night in the space of 10 minutes I managed to smash a pyrex dish, bottle of chinese rice wine and a bottle of balsamic vinegar in the space of 15 minutes!

I have left a message for the nurses but it must be a busy day - they haven't managed to get back to me yet.

Does anyone else get these side effects. Bleurgh!!!!

B xxx


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Bev,  first of all big hugs to you      

I did suffer from Major headaches, I think it was part of the down regging.

If you have rang I am sure they will call back soon, they always returned my calls.

Hope you feel better soon 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya bev

I always from down reg affected me badly. Hot flushes, mood swings, hot flush , just general pmt type stuff so sounds pretty normal too me


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks ladies. They did call back and apparently these are all side effects that are to be expected 

I suppose I'd better get the plastic glasses and plates out of the cupboard!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Bev, glad you have had reasurance, I hope it all passes for you soon. Why don't you joing in on the cyclers thread, there's a few going through tx at the mo who you can share everything with and get support


----------

